
Brits Support Shutting Down Facebook, Twitter During Civil Unrest - MichaelApproved
http://mashable.com/2011/11/08/brits-facebook-twitter-shutdown/
======
MichaelApproved
So it's OK to censor the public when your own gov't is at risk but if another
country ties to do it (Egypt) it's wrong?

Hypocrisy at its finest.

~~~
anigbrowl
The survey question was specifically about coordinated _criminal_ activity.
Certainly, repressive governments often condemn peaceful demonstrations, but
few would argue that widespread arson and looting (as happened in UK riots
earlier this year) constitute peaceful protest, or indeed any kind of protest.

~~~
MichaelApproved
I see your point but you don't need to shut down the whole network. I can see
the govt using powers like these very broadly. A few people say something
potentially criminal and they shutdown the whole network.

------
bdfh42
Well I am a "Brit" and I don't support it. Such censorship is always wrong -
no exceptions.

------
CallMeV
I certainly do not support such a measure; nor does anyone I know.

973 people were polled. In no way can that tiny population represent the views
of the more than 60 million Brits alive today. The pollsters should have made
a bigger study and approached more diverse groups.

~~~
anigbrowl
Surprisingly, yes it can, and the margin of error can be precisely calculated.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survey_sampling>

